# Athlete freezes eggs for future treatment



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1133025/How-I-took-plunge-froze-eggs-2012-hopeful-Helen-Barnes.html


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Bobbi, just posted on PR thread and sent you loads of bubbles - very next post I look at is this - think it's a sign I should keep going  

eta: we are twins again  

interesting article.  I'm so surprised that no one has had their eggs thawed in the UK.


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

ok...here they come


----------



## Green3 (Feb 4, 2009)

Very interesting article, If my eggs were good enough...

xxxGreen3


----------

